# found this gem on a service call.



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Got a call, contractor was installing a underground storm shelter in the garage floor. Found a live wire under slab and no breaker in the panel. The house fed out of the grey cutler disconnect. The underground wire that fed a trailer house and was abandoned underground fed frm the black disconnect and was live! This home is going to get a service upgrade later this week.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i see plenty of plant matter in there. not uncommon on farms. did u have to chase any bees out?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I love cleaning stuff up like that. I miss those days. Have fun!


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I didn't find any bees, it appeared to be a birds nest.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Was this in Mexico, by any chance?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

RHWilks said:


> Got a call, contractor was installing a underground storm shelter in the garage floor. Found a live wire under slab and no breaker in the panel. The house fed out of the grey cutler disconnect. The underground wire that fed a trailer house and was abandoned underground fed frm the black disconnect and was live! This home is going to get a service upgrade later this week.
> 
> View attachment 36335
> 
> ...



What's wrong with it?:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> What's wrong with it?:laughing:


You probably installed it. :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I probably installed it. :laughing::thumbup:


Quit trolling.:laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

needs bushings


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

needs a dumpster....:jester:~CS~


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Nope found this one in Newalla Oklahoma.


----------



## Monkey Ninja (Dec 11, 2013)

I think the bearings are out!!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, that really looks safe....:laughing:


----------



## Monkey Ninja (Dec 11, 2013)

I was there and no birds where harmed in the making of this thread!!!


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Monkey Ninja is my Helper..I told him about this forum....LOLOL..he hasn't quite got addicted to it like I am.


----------

